# Snowboarding honeymoon suggestions??



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Telluride maybe? That is if they get more snow


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

IMO, i would say banff might not be a great location for a romantic honeymoon...the banff springs hotel, while stunning is extremely pricey and the rooms are "old style" AKA small. The hot springs are so developed, it is actually a chlorinated pool heated with the springs water. Plus banff is quite busy and full of city folk from Calgary.

KickingHorse (Golden, BC) may be a decent option, the Eagles Eye restaurant at the top is stunning and as close to "fine dining" you can get at the top of a ski hill, you could get a slope side cabin with a bit more privicy, hot tub etc. There are a few nightclub/bar areas right on the hill that stay open till 2. Plus you are a quick day trip to Fairmont Hot Springs, or an adventure to Lussier Hot Springs.

Hopefully some others can weigh in and help you out!


----------



## ladymcknight (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks I'll check it out. Planning on going February 2014 so I'm sure where ever we go will have snow. Like to plan ahead and do my research


----------



## ladymcknight (Mar 22, 2013)

Banjo said:


> IMO, i would say banff might not be a great location for a romantic honeymoon...the banff springs hotel, while stunning is extremely pricey and the rooms are "old style" AKA small. The hot springs are so developed, it is actually a chlorinated pool heated with the springs water. Plus banff is quite busy and full of city folk from Calgary.
> 
> KickingHorse (Golden, BC) may be a decent option, the Eagles Eye restaurant at the top is stunning and as close to "fine dining" you can get at the top of a ski hill, you could get a slope side cabin with a bit more privicy, hot tub etc. There are a few nightclub/bar areas right on the hill that stay open till 2. Plus you are a quick day trip to Fairmont Hot Springs, or an adventure to Lussier Hot Springs.
> 
> Hopefully some others can weigh in and help you out!


That sounds beautiful. Thanks


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

FYI Kicking Horse is a bit of an advanced mountain in terms of riding. There are green runs top to bottom, but it aint no cupcake trail.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think Banff is a bad option, there are a lot of nice restaurants and stunning scenery. Chateau Lake Louise is a beautiful hotel as well, and the Banff Spring is too, small rooms don't bother me. The hot springs in Banff are still enjoyable even if it is overdeveloped. I would not go to Kicking Horse... its a good hill for advanced riding but a shit town to spend your honeymoon in.

+1 for Banff


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Im saying to stay in the village of KH....and yes Golden is a dump, hahah.

Fairmont might be an option too as Panorama is close.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Lake louise, fernie, and panorama are your best bets for honeymoon. Big white and silver star would top choices too as they lie in the okanagan. They all have actual amenities that you would want, and quietness if you choose.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Im saying to stay in the village of KH....and yes Golden is a dump, hahah.
> 
> Fairmont might be an option too as Panorama is close.


Just keep in mind, we see Banff all the time so the wow factor is gone. To a new visitor it is stunning and when your on your honeymoon you want a lot of options. Banff has the most options for restaurants, sightseeing, snowboarding, nightlife etc. out of all the above.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Mrs. Bacon and I did Italy and then (for me) we went to Saas Fe, which in hind sight, she agrees was way more romantic than all the tourists and junk in Italy. And this was mid September, Saas Fe has a glacier. The only bummer was renting gear. I got hard boots as a joke.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Casual said:


> Just keep in mind, we see Banff all the time so the wow factor is gone. To a new visitor it is stunning and when your on your honeymoon you want a lot of options. Banff has the most options for restaurants, sightseeing, snowboarding, nightlife etc. out of all the above.


Its true, Banff is stunning with plenty to do.

I guess it is preference of the OP as to is her and her husband want a private, secluded type of honeymoon (Lake Louise, Pano as seriouscat suggested...great options) or a place with more options for things to do, but with much more people. Banff sidewalks are shoulder to shoulder on the weekends...

That being said, perhaps a few stops? Banff for a day or so, LL for a day or so, Pano for a day or so...and so on.

Either way the man is lucky to have a gal who wants to go on a snowboarding honeymoon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ladymcknight (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow so much great feedback. Looks like I'm going to have a lot of research to do. I defiantly want to go somewhere where there is a lot to do but not overly crowded...don't know if that exists. We will be going for about a week and won't be spending every moment snowboarding so having other options in terms of what to do is important. I'm sure anywhere we go will be amazing to us as we don't have access to any real mountains where we live. I do appreciate everyone's feedback. I guess I'll have to decide whether I want a more secluded honeymoon or one with plenty to do...decisions, decisions. It is a good idea though to go somewhere more busy for a few days and then somewhere more secluded/low-key. I wouldn't want to make another flight in the middle of my honeymoon so something within driving distance of each other would be nice


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

To give an idea of distance.

From Calgary airport Banff is 1hr depending on traffic. Lake Louise is 30 min past that. Panorama is about 2hrs from Banff? I think, so 1.5hrs from LL. Kicking Horse is about 45min from LL. There would be no need to fly again around these areas, its not too bad for driving.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Just keep in mind, we see Banff all the time so the wow factor is gone. To a new visitor it is stunning and when your on your honeymoon you want a lot of options. Banff has the most options for restaurants, sightseeing, snowboarding, nightlife etc. out of all the above.


Yeah, I think you guys that lived here your whole lives don't realize how nice it is!



Banjo said:


> Its true, Banff is stunning with plenty to do.
> 
> I guess it is preference of the OP as to is her and her husband want a private, secluded type of honeymoon (Lake Louise, Pano as seriouscat suggested...great options) or a place with more options for things to do, but with much more people. Banff sidewalks are shoulder to shoulder on the weekends...


Coming from Toronto myself, I think even in peak tourist season Banff isn't bad. The proximity to EVERYTHING makes is a good option. Parking at the hot springs is retarded on long weekends...



ladymcknight said:


> Wow so much great feedback. Looks like I'm going to have a lot of research to do. I defiantly want to go somewhere where there is a lot to do but not overly crowded...don't know if that exists.


Depends on what you mean by a lot to do. I think an amazing trip would be to start in Fernie, spend a few days there, experience an awesome mountain and a really cool small down. Some semi-fancy hotels but nothing really magazine worthy (unless you stayed at one of the mountain lodges for $500+ a night).

Then I'd head up through the valley and stop at the Lussier hot springs. I agree with the others here, tons of hot springs in the area, but if you want to real deal, go here. It's in the side of the mountain, right next to a stream. Two small unheated toilets are the only change rooms or facilities available, but the romance (especially if it's mid-week) of that place will be worth it.

Then I'd head to either the Banff or Lake Louise Fairmont. I stayed on the gold floor in the Banff Springs Fairmont this past December, and that's how a honeymoon should be spent. A decent room (about 250 sq ft) would be about $300 a night on that floor. You have an honour bar where you can sit by the fire and chat, play with iPads, etc. Breakfast included in the mornings, bath robes and slippers, a tin of cookies when you arrive. Luxury!

I'd use the fairmont as home base to go to Lake Louise and/or Sunshine for a day or two, and spend the rest of the time checking out Banff, taking a drive up the icefields parkway, go on a helicopter tour of the area, etc.

In summary:
- if your budget is massive: Cat-boarding trip in BC complete with luxury accommodations and gourmet food.

- for the middle budget, do my trip above, and adjust the activities to suit the budget

- for the lower budget or adventure minded, Fernie will be cheaper and has a really down to earth feel. Eat dinner at the Old Barnhouse in Kimberley one night for a change. Another option for the REALLY adventurous is Skoki Lodge near Lake Louise. It's an 11 km snowshoe or cross country ski into the lodge. Rates are not bad ($150-$200 a night or so), and they cook all your meals for you. There is no power or running water in the cabin, but I've heard it's VERY beautiful!!! (Will and Kate stayed here on their visit lol)

So my vote goes for Banff/Fernie/Calgary area. I've been to Vancouver/Whistler and it was okay, but I'd get bored there. We get more sunshine, and better snow! :yahoo:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Lake louise, fernie, and panorama are your best bets for honeymoon. Big white and silver star would top choices too as they lie in the okanagan. They all have actual amenities that you would want, and quietness if you choose.


I would also consider whistler, nice restaurants are always a plus for a honeymoon.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're willing to travel to the states... Jackson Hole


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Hokkaido. Snowboarding and onsen.


----------



## oldseed (Mar 7, 2013)

ladymcknight said:


> Wow so much great feedback. Looks like I'm going to have a lot of research to do. I defiantly want to go somewhere where there is a lot to do but not overly crowded...don't know if that exists. We will be going for about a week and won't be spending every moment snowboarding so having other options in terms of what to do is important. I'm sure anywhere we go will be amazing to us as we don't have access to any real mountains where we live. I do appreciate everyone's feedback. I guess I'll have to decide whether I want a more secluded honeymoon or one with plenty to do...decisions, decisions. It is a good idea though to go somewhere more busy for a few days and then somewhere more secluded/low-key. I wouldn't want to make another flight in the middle of my honeymoon so something within driving distance of each other would be nice


Of the three you mention, I've been with my special girl to Whistler and Banff/LL. We went to Banff last month (February). It's not crowded. We didn't wait in line once that week. We were shocked at how few people were there. We had a great time. Probably the best snow/ski vacation I've ever had. 

We stayed in Canmore in a timeshare/condo and drove in to Banff to access Whistler and Sunshine. IT's a very short drive and just incredible. In Canmore it's easy to get a secluded spot, and you're still in a real town. Food was decent. The drive from the Calgary airport to Canmore/Banff/etc is awesome. Very safe, scenic, and you're at the bottom of the mountains so it's a straight level drive. Both Lake Louise and Sunshine are great mountains with tons to offer. Both LL and Sunshine have expert bowls, mountains dedicated for intermediate/advanced (Goat's Eye at Sunshine, and Larche at Lake Louise), and lots of general variety.

Whistler on the other hand, you kinda have to stay in/around the village. The town and village are cool. The conditions are excellent (but snow can be heavier due to proximity to ocean) and obviously world-famous. We had a great time there too. You have to drive switchbacks up the mountain to get there which, while pretty, is a pain and not my cup of tea.

So yeah.. I vote for Canmore/Banff/Lake Louise


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

oldseed said:


> We stayed in Canmore in a timeshare/condo and drove in to Banff to access Whistler and Sunshine. IT's a very short drive and just incredible.


Sunshine vis Banff=20km
Whistler via Banff =800km.

.....da fuq?

I guess living close we get spoiled....oldseed (as an "outsider") may have the best point fo view of banff. Although if your planning on staying in banff, whistler is a FAR trip...


----------



## ladymcknight (Mar 22, 2013)

I think we may end up going to the Banff/Calgary area. It just sounds so beautiful with plenty to do as a couple. :yahoo: Very exciting wish we were getting married tomorrow so we could head out for our honeymoon.



poutanen said:


> Yeah, I think you guys that lived here your whole lives don't realize how nice it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this it sounds so perfect...might have to use this for our honeymoon trip. The fact that there is a real hot spring to go to is just amazing. And Fernie looks pretty cool. Thank you so much for this  and thanks to everyone else for all your suggestions :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm driving through all of these places next week as an outsider.... I'll give you a report back in a week or so.


----------



## ladymcknight (Mar 22, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'm driving through all of these places next week as an outsider.... I'll give you a report back in a week or so.


That would be fantastic, thanks. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Keep in mind Fernie is a haul compared to Banff and not much else around it, it's a totally different area. Nice though but not nearly as much to do or see around there.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow...no mentions of Tahoe. You specifically mentioned "Romantic." A nighttime dinner cruise across Lake Tahoe, surrounded by the mountains, isn't romantic? You can choose a fancy hotel at South Lake, or do the Ritz at Northstar. Getting a blankie put over your lap on the Ritz lift is quite nice, any girl would love. And tons of mountains within minutes of each other.

I do Vermont every weekend. Stowe is your best bet, and they have so much snow they'll be open until April 21st this year (we're going next week). It's spendy, but they have beautiful inns and hotels (stay on the mountain at Spruce Peak if you can afford it). Stowe isn't a mountain (the actual mountains is Mt. Mansfield), it is a town. A long strip of nice restaurants, shopping and stuff to do. And one of the best mountains in Vermont...the only better is probably Jay Peak, which just opened an unbelievable new resort with a kick-ass indoor water park featured on The Travel Channel. Included with your room/lift ticket. But Jay Peak is in the middle of nowhere. That actually makes it more romantic. You can even drive up to Canada in just a short time, and ski Sutton and hang out in the beautiful little town up there.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

+1 for Tahoe. Northstar is romantic as hell. I went alone (hubby is 3000 miles away) and I started to get a little lovesick on the gondola cuz he wasnt around. I am the least romantic person on the planet and I almost grabbed a random non english speaking stranger to cuddle by the outdoor fire pits
Take a day to roll to south lake tahoe and have a wild time there. Then do more boarding and making out and stuff. Its pricey, but it really is gorgeous. 

Otherwise...congrats! ! I love weddings (particularly the open bar and prime rib part.) Did you pick out the rings and vows and stuff? Have a great time


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Wow...no mentions of Tahoe. You specifically mentioned "Romantic." A nighttime dinner cruise across Lake Tahoe, surrounded by the mountains, isn't romantic? You can choose a fancy hotel at South Lake, or do the Ritz at Northstar. Getting a blankie put over your lap on the Ritz lift is quite nice, any girl would love. And tons of mountains within minutes of each other.
> 
> I do Vermont every weekend. Stowe is your best bet, and they have so much snow they'll be open until April 21st this year (we're going next week). It's spendy, but they have beautiful inns and hotels (stay on the mountain at Spruce Peak if you can afford it). Stowe isn't a mountain (the actual mountains is Mt. Mansfield), it is a town. A long strip of nice restaurants, shopping and stuff to do. And one of the best mountains in Vermont...the only better is probably Jay Peak, which just opened an unbelievable new resort with a kick-ass indoor water park featured on The Travel Channel. Included with your room/lift ticket. But Jay Peak is in the middle of nowhere. That actually makes it more romantic. You can even drive up to Canada in just a short time, and ski Sutton and hang out in the beautiful little town up there.


I agree with the Stowe comment. 

I had to look up Banff that everyone seems to be mentioning and google the pics of the lodge. Just my opinion, but its doesn't seem to compare to Stowe in terms of being a romantic setting with great riding. Stowe is absolutely gorgeous. My wife went with me this year. She wont touch the slopes but she wants to go back next year for longer just because of how beautiful the place was.
Now another place I looked at that I can only suggest off of what I've seen pics of is Whistler. Seems they are also considered to be one of the best resorts in the world for not just the riding but the resorts and ski apres.

Stowe pics:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Banff! Done Realize that crowds thin-out during weekends. If she's cool with a mountain Honeymoon, then you'll be good anywhere. Among your original 3 options, don't do Vermont. Just a totally different vibe than the Rocky/Cascade Mountains!

Be sure to check holiday schedules. There are many state-side holidays during the middle of February (Presidents/Ski Week etc.) and ski resorts can get pretty crowded. I don't know Canada's schedule, but avoid these weeks for thinner crowds and thinner prices.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not saying any of the before mentioned places are bad and do sound fun. Reality check...Honeymoon = bump and grind, drink, eat and ride...and if you do that everyday...ur going to be toast....thus any place where the snow is going off. I mean you can eat, drink and get nasty anyplace...but epic riding requires epic snow on epic terrain. I'm not recommending this...but for example...Glacier, WA...a shithole of a little place with no nightlife, but there are a few great restaurants/microbrew/bud, get a cabin with a hot tub and access to a sled/cat tour, and hike or sled for some turns under full moon. What I'm saying a fancy resort might be a waste if ur riding hard all day and all night.

Congrats...btw.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm not saying any of the before mentioned places are bad and do sound fun. Reality check...Honeymoon = bump and grind, drink, eat and ride...and if you do that everyday...ur going to be toast....thus any place where the snow is going off. I mean you can eat, drink and get nasty anyplace...but epic riding requires epic snow on epic terrain. I'm not recommending this...but for example...Glacier, WA...a shithole of a little place with no nightlife, but there are a few great restaurants/microbrew/bud, get a cabin with a hot tub and access to a sled/cat tour, and hike or sled for some turns under full moon. What I'm saying a fancy resort might be a waste if ur riding hard all day and all night.
> 
> Congrats...btw.



I will have to disagree with you here. I am not sure if you are married or not but speaking for myself (I am married) I will say that the ambiance of the place you spend your honeymoon counts for a lot. Its like the icing on the cake after a beautiful wedding. Most people don't want to half ass it. They want a place that continues the feeling of romance and enjoyment.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> I agree with the Stowe comment.
> 
> I had to look up Banff that everyone seems to be mentioning and google the pics of the lodge. Just my opinion, but its doesn't seem to compare to Stowe in terms of being a romantic setting with great riding. Stowe is absolutely gorgeous.[/IMG]


???


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Soul06 said:


> I will have to disagree with you here. I am not sure if you are married or not but speaking for myself (I am married) I will say that the ambiance of the place you spend your honeymoon counts for a lot. Its like the icing on the cake after a beautiful wedding. Most people don't want to half ass it. They want a place that continues the feeling of romance and enjoyment.


I see your point, for us it was about the adventure we were beginning....and frankly the wedding festivities were fun, but a pita and was more for the family and friends (which we would do again in a heart beat)...but we were thrilled just being alone and doing our thing....neither one of us have been in to the resort thing and would rather camp in a secluded beautiful spot...last year we did 2 weeks on the beach in HI for our 25th.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> ???


Thanks man, you saved me from posting the same thing. I thought Banff was pretty well known worldwide?!? Our neighbours moved from England to be near it...


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Casual said:


> ???


:thumbsup: No words needed to rebut that one.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ladymcknight said:


> So me and my fiancée are deciding on where to go for our honeymoon. We want to go somewhere with great snowboarding but also romantic. We have been deciding between Whistler, Vermont and Banff/Lake Louise/Sunshine. I have heard great things about Banff. I hear they have hot springs which is a bonus. I have never been to any of these locations and would like peoples opinions. I have tried to look online for honeymoon packages but there doesn't seem to be much of anything. All honeymoon packages seem to be to Europe or some tropical destination  which is not what we are looking for. Where's the honeymoon vacations for snowboarding??? Any opinions/suggestions would be greatly appreciated



I just went through quite a bit of territory on my trip. Banff would be my only choice in that region. Whistler looks nice but we didnt go that far west. Living in vail, going to other ski areas makes me love Vail that much more. It is a very romantic place and the boarding is great. Whistler would be a similar experience to Vail from what I can tell. 

Everything after Banff on the highway to Revy, including Revy, was just kinda blah.. Small run down towns without much going on. The "resort' area at revy closed everything but one restaurant at like 5pm. We rode there 3 days and were not impressed. We were actually pretty bored with the mountain/area that we hauled ass to Jackson Hole to ride for a day. I would have to put Jackson on your list too. Very cute little town, great mountain with amazing terrain, better than Revy. The base areas at Jackson are built nicely too with a free bus system going into town from Teton Village.

I have never been to Vermont but hear its nice..... I would not recommend a honeymoon there just because I have not been there. I have been to Tahoe this season also. Northstar is pretty nice.... its pretty small as far as the resort area is concerned and beginner/intermediate mountain terrain. Great amenities on the property. 

I would stick with Vail and Whistler but would edge it to vail just because its snow quality is better in Jan/Feb. Both village bases are quite sprawling with a ton of shit to do. There is very little Bro-brah shit going on here too. Very professional and polite service industry type people......


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If $ is not a concern and snow is...this would likely be my dream honeymoon

Heli Ski Mica Heli Skiing Canada


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If $ is not a concern and snow is...this would likely be my dream honeymoon
> 
> Heli Ski Mica Heli Skiing Canada


If something like that is an option... Baldface lodge is beautiful in Nelson BC.

Just looked at the location of Mica, looks like an amazing location and lodge. The ranges and peaks around revy looked awesome......


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Casual said:


> ???


Alright. I'm not sure what I put wrong in the google search but those pics weren't coming up for me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> Alright. I'm not sure what I put wrong in the google search but those pics weren't coming up for me.


Looks like the top three pics are the Banff Springs Hotel, the next couple are the Lake Louise ski area (40 mins from downtown Banff) and Sunshine Village (about 20 mins from Banff), and the last one is the view of the town centre.

Just so you don't think those were pro photos, here's some that I've taken of the area. And I'm no pro!

Boarding at Lake Louise last fall...









Elbow Falls in the summer (never been there in the winter)









One of Louise' back bowls...









The actual Lake itself (fed by the glacier above it AFAIK)









Horrible pic but there's a little waterfall as you get into town. Makes for a great hike/scramble in the summer.


----------



## rekha14 (Nov 26, 2015)

We’ve looked at places in holiday brochures and we were thinking either Austria, France or Italy which we believe could make tremendous honeymoon tour package … If we were to go to Europe, or if we wanted to go further afield, Canada.

It’s also the idea that we will have stuff to do everyday, rather than lay on a sunlounger by the pool or on the beach. He hates the sun, I could easily and happily lay out in it for hours but it does get boring after a while. I think it would just be nice to be active as well.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Easy one for me especially if your on a budget and northern Utah snow has been good.

Stay at the Snowberry inn(Bed and Breakfast) smack in the middle of Eden Valley(on the lake) east of Ogden in the northern Wasatch.

It's stunningly beautiful, 45 minutes from the airport, no crowds and access(both 20 minutes away from the B&B) to two of my favorite world class resorts anywhere.

The Snowberry Inn Bed and Breakfast in Eden, Utah at Pineview Reservoir

Powder Mountain Resort

https://www.snowbasin.com/


Good luck and have fun wherever you end up!


----------

